# the camargue



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

evening all,
busy working on france/spain /pyrenees 8weeks starting may11th, thought we could visit the camargue, any comments,ideas, sites etc welcomed. (why do i always want to put a b in welcomed)

cheers
bill


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

> busy working on france/spain /pyrenees 8weeks starting may11th, thought we could visit the camargue, any comments,ideas, sites etc welcomed.


Hi Bill
We have always enjoyed the Pyrenees - wonderful scenery - good campsites at Foix and Agos-Vidalos.

Camargue also interesting - good campsite SW of Nimes not far on D135 and further down same road towards Vauvert (can't think of the names but they are in my book How Katie Pulled Boris along with places we visited. Aigues Mortes, Grau du Rois and slip of a coast and Etangs to Sete - marvellous fish restaurants on waterside. In the park itself everyone heads for Saintes Maries de la Mer and if they decide to get the white horses out and take the Saints into the water it can be quite a spectacle. The rest of the Camargue is by its very nature open, flat and fen like and once you've seen some white horses and bulls you may feel you've done it. Nimes well worth a visit and gosh your not far from Arles and Avignon. So much to see so little time.
Keith.


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

*Parc Naturel Régional de Camargue*

One of our favourite areas of France. Spent a week there last autumn and just come back from there this week.

We used the Aires at Port-St-Louis-du-Rhône and Salin-de-Giraud.

Not many mosquitoes while we were there but they will get worse as the season goes on so take precautions.

There are nature reserves near to Salin-de-Giraud (take the road to the sea) and at La Capelliere (road C134) among others. A web search will bring you plenty of info on these.

You can find out all about how sea-salt is produced at the free museum at Salin-de-Giraud.

Dedicated cycle path from Port-St-Louis-du-Rhône to the sea which is about 4 miles away.

You can explore off road on a horse or 4x4.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

At Saintes Maries de la Mer there is limited wild camping near the beach by the Gendarmerie. Or if you drive away from the police along the beach road there is a campsite. Drive in the opposite direction towards the free ferry ther is a bakers were you can wild camp opposite. The best alarm clock in the world fresh bread baking.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*camargue*

camargue-provence
This will help you, www.terre-de-camargue.com/uk/discovering.htm .they will sent you lots of info /ect. always best to access french tourist offices they will list campsites / motorhome stops / whats on/ Internet/ bon journey.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

When we were in Saintes Maries de la Mer two years ago there were two aires, one as you entered the town and the second was near the sea, you could drive for miles along the sand, there was lots of space to park. I think that it was about 5 euros a night.

We were there in July, it was very hot and there were a lot of mosquitos, but it was a lovely place, lots of flamingos as well as the bulls & horses.

Catherine


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*carmargue*

hi,not quite in the carmargue but a fabulous aire at Palavos les Flots,at the marina.Lovely town lots of good resaurants bars etc and you can buy fish direct from the boats in the centre of town as the canal comes right into the town centre from the Med, a bit like "little venice",we lve it!!!
cheers Curlyboy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Superk said:


> Aigues Mortes, Grau du Rois and slip of a coast and Etangs to Sete - marvellous fish restaurants on waterside.
> Keith.


We liked Aigues Mortes, too. Grau du Rois fine for an excursion, though parking not motorhome friendly and aire likewise!

Dave


----------

